# Natural/healthy alternative to alcohol?



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

In the past through bad phases of SA I have used alcohol then refuse to see anybody the next day as I love my body and dont want to kill my liver.
I read that Kava is a good alternative, but alot of people saying that it is not very strong and also read that the only studies done on side effects, people have had to have liver transplants
So turns out its not THAT safe, it said these people were taking long term but not acessive amounts, but that it could of been a combination of herbs.

Things I have tried or do:
Raw diet
EFT
Meditation
Bach flower remedies
Cacao
Gurana
Green juices
Exercise
Reiki
The best thing I found that helped was non stop exercise, I got physically ill though and cannot do my walking/running 10 miles a day or 3 hour gym. Im trying to control SA which goes from mild/moderate to extreme when I cant exercise. And also reiki helped ALOT but the effects wore off after a week or so. but still subtle permanent changes


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah kava kava but it's not as stong as alcohol, also if you get the pill form you might not even feel it, its like you took nothing at all

http://books.google.com/books?id=Cobbd_XjZrYC&lpg=PP1&pg=PA321#v=onepage&q&f=false

theres a more natural alternatives described in the book, if you want i can scan that part of the book if you want to know more

haha i used to exercise constantly to, until my knees started hurting now i only exercise moderately


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

Thankyou Daniel,
I forgot to mention that I take Damiana now and again, I have found this to have a stronger effect than many of the natural pill forms sold.
Guarana was quite good but it started giving me heart tremors and nausea quite badly.
Im just desperate and yet to find something as strong as alcohol, without all the bad parts of it.


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

You can actually get drunk of kava kava if u take enough, which means u have to find one with as much kavalactones as u can

haha I'm not suggesting u do this but I'm just saying 8)


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

daniel11206 said:


> You can actually get drunk of kava kava if u take enough, which means u have to find one with as much kavalactones as u can
> 
> haha I'm not suggesting u do this but I'm just saying 8)


Haha thanks, I will have a look. Just the liver thing bothering me, might as well drink alcohol is something is going to effect my liver as badly or worse.


----------



## Agnieszka (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all,
what is the best exercise in all over the world for good health and fitness???
please suggested me guys !!!
thanks !!!!
boxing club melbourne


----------

